# Klein Attitude Comp



## brynomon (Jun 2, 2011)

Hello everyone.

I'm an ex mountain biker.. injuries led me to the road. Finally I'm at the point of getting a new hybrid since I occasionally ride on tame paths. My wife has an old well ridden Klein Attitude Comp that looks to be from the pre-trek era. She believes it was purchased in 1998. It was handed down to her from an ex (passed away). He was a hardcore rider and built this bike himself as he worked at a shop. After that it was lent out to a friends kid before we met. It has returned albeit with really sad pedals and more chips.

Although the bike has been "ridden" it is still an awesome ride and the frame is fine. The bontrager tires need replacing as you can see them "flat" as I took pictures. At the end of last year before Chicago's winter I gave it a spin. It also needs a tune up for very minor adjustments.

So I'm interested in peoples thoughts. Do I sell this bike to an avid mountain biker or do I keep it for the next in line? Not sure what its worth either. If there is enough interest I may move this to the classifieds. I'm also unsure to whether I should get it tuned up if I do sell it.


1998 Klein Attitude Comp Frame
Cake Creek Crono's
AheadSet
Thomsone Elite Seat Post
Specialized solid fork
Bontrager Comp II 5 deg. T6 Handlebars
Avid SD-1.9L Brake Levers
Shimano Deore XT Shifters
Shimano Deore LX Front 3 speed
Shimano XTR Rear 8 speed
Avid 20 brakes

Photos are here

Need to wash it too.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Sell it here.


----------



## brynomon (Jun 2, 2011)

Any thoughts if the value is over $500?


----------



## Duc-Duc-Guzzi (Apr 1, 2011)

a lot of Bontrekker parts he must have worked at a trek dealer


----------



## brynomon (Jun 2, 2011)

That he did. Village Cycle Center in Chicago.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

read stickies. welcome to the forum. you should get a recumbent. buy classified ads. it's worth a few powerbars for sure. read stickies. read stickies. throw it on ebay and let it ride.


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

prolly worth 300-400 and i'm being generous on the 400. just clean it up with rags before you sell it, not worth tuning up, good luck.


----------



## schwinnderella (Mar 26, 2008)

I am in suburban chicago,i might be interested.


----------



## brynomon (Jun 2, 2011)

Good to know. Btw its a small frame and haven't measured it yet. Not too far off from a large BMX bike with bigger wheels.


----------



## Mr Cabletwitch (Apr 16, 2009)

If it fits you take it to a LBS tell them what you want to use it for spend the money and put a riser bar and stem on it (keep the originals) ride it like a hybrid. At least at the end of the day you will have a cool bike, if you sell it and buy a new hybrid at the end of the day you will just have a crappy bike.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

1998 would be post-trek wouldn't it?


----------



## brynomon (Jun 2, 2011)

Correct. For some reason the forums now won't let me change my post. When I first posted I wasn't sure of the year. Then the wife updated me. I updated the post but forgot to change that. Now when I go to edit the stinkin thing I get an error saying I needed to post 5 times before I could use a link (which i did originally). Maybe this is post number 5 that will let me correct thatl.


----------

